# Etihad vs Emirates (for work)



## airliner

I have opportunities with both. Does anyone on here have any opinion on which is the better company to work for (corporate/IT area - not flight/cabin crew)?

I have read a lot on the difference between the two cities, but don't know what the difference is (if any) between the two airlines work-wise.

Thanks a lot for any help or tips you can give.


----------



## Toon

It's been a while since I worked for EK - in the corporate IT part of the company - Mercator, however it was incredibly infuriating working there, trying to get anything done was a nightmare because of the processes within the consulting team and their desire to sabotage and lengthen every single small job.

A number of my team went to Etihad and said it was like a breath of fresh air - they also pay more!

If it was my choice and Etihad were paying 10-20% more (cost of living is higher in Abu Dhabi), I'd go for them.


----------



## airliner

Thanks for the input. They do offer a lot more, but that makes me a bit suspicious as to why they have to in order to get/retain staff (it's not just the cost of living difference). As I am going to be there for a few years hopefully, the work environment is just as important as the cash.


----------



## Toon

airliner said:


> Thanks for the input. They do offer a lot more, but that makes me a bit suspicious as to why they have to in order to get/retain staff (it's not just the cost of living difference). As I am going to be there for a few years hopefully, the work environment is just as important as the cash.


I think you know the answer (add that Abu Dhabi owns 42% of Emirates, and want to topple EK off their pedestal before they swallow them up).

Go to Etihad, live in Dubai if you need to, it's only an hour from Marina each way.


----------



## debbie790

Toon said:


> I think you know the answer (add that Abu Dhabi owns 42% of Emirates, and want to topple EK off their pedestal before they swallow them up).
> 
> Go to Etihad, live in Dubai if you need to, it's only an hour from Marina each way.


Is this public knowledge? Where can I find information about it? My understanding is that Emirates was never part of the loan-package from Abu Dhabi?


----------



## rsinner

airliner said:


> Thanks for the input. They do offer a lot more, but that makes me a bit suspicious as to why they have to in order to get/retain staff (it's not just the cost of living difference). As I am going to be there for a few years hopefully, the work environment is just as important as the cash.


As a guess, I would also say that some of the difference could be due to the fact that abu Dhabi is a bit unattractive city for young people to stay (fewer choices of entertainment; more conservative) compared to Dubai


----------



## rsinner

If I can hijack the thread for a bit, what are the flying benefits that Emirates or Etihad offer for a non flying role at a middle management level? I am SERIOUSLY bored of my job (as is evident by the number of posts) and wouldn't mind having a few free flights (and a fat paycheck and UAE-like working hours).


----------



## Toon

ID90 tickets, basically fly anywhere in the world, business class for AED1000, so Sau Paulo/New Yourk/Sydney it's all your oyster.

I once flew to New York for Dinner, came back having spent under 8 hours in NYC.

ID90 = 90% off LIST price of any ticket, however it is a standby ticket so you need to check the loading on the flight.

Any airline too...

Perks are well worth it, start 7.00 finish 3.30, on beach by 4.


----------



## rsinner

Now I feel even more depressed. I have no transferable or value adding skills either. Sigh

In any case, the discounted ticket would not have worked for me. For travelling I would need a visa, and for a visa I would need to have my tickets, travel itinerary, confirmed hotel bookings, my bank statements, an appointment 4 weeks in advance for a visa, my grandmother's birth certificate etc etc. The last two times I went through the rigmarole, the European governments concerned were gracious enough to grant me a one month visa so that I could spend my euros there. Sigh


----------



## ziokendo

rsinner said:


> The last two times I went through the rigmarole, the European governments concerned were gracious enough to grant me a one month visa so that I could spend my euros there. Sigh


Everytime I need to travel to India is the same, if that's any confort to you knowing that european has to endure similar processes 

This thread about free tickets and strict working hours is very interesting indeed, need to evaluate the airline industry by the way ;-)


----------



## airliner

debbie790 said:


> Is this public knowledge? Where can I find information about it? My understanding is that Emirates was never part of the loan-package from Abu Dhabi?


I think it's just a rumour... but still likely to happen in the future I'd guess, something will have to give between the two.


----------



## airliner

rsinner said:


> If I can hijack the thread for a bit, what are the flying benefits that Emirates or Etihad offer for a non flying role at a middle management level? I am SERIOUSLY bored of my job (as is evident by the number of posts) and wouldn't mind having a few free flights (and a fat paycheck and UAE-like working hours).


ID50 for confirmed, ID90 for standby - for you and your family.

It's bound to better at Emirates because of the bigger route network (excluding the ability to ZED fares which allow you to travel standby on any airline).


----------



## airliner

Toon said:


> I think you know the answer (add that Abu Dhabi owns 42% of Emirates, and want to topple EK off their pedestal before they swallow them up).
> 
> Go to Etihad, live in Dubai if you need to, it's only an hour from Marina each way.


Yeah I do know the answer, I am just second guessing myself.

thanks for replying.

(BTW - I don't think living in Dubai is an option, according to the paperwork, the accomm allowance is only paid if you live in Abu Dhabi).


----------



## titirangi

airliner said:


> Yeah I do know the answer, I am just second guessing myself.
> 
> thanks for replying.
> 
> (BTW - I don't think living in Dubai is an option, according to the paperwork, the accomm allowance is only paid if you live in Abu Dhabi).


Yup that's what I heard from Etihad aircrew 2010, accom allowance not paid if you live in Dubai. Apparently not an operational issue either, just AUH wanting expats to increase local rent demand.

Having lived in both I can tell you westpats are much better off in Dubai.

Oh and good idea to plan for 2+ years, takes 1 year to adjust and figure the place/systems out...

Go for it!


----------



## IT Girl

*Single Mom in UAE*

Hi I'm into IT business and I'm thinking of working for Etihad or Emirates. But I'm single mom so could there be any problems in case of my family sytuation?
I'm also thinking if they preffere man on managerial positions. For now I'm working for the huge financial institution in ICT Security. Thanks in advance for any tips


----------

